# Nozoki Ana



## MrCinos (Apr 12, 2012)

*Nozoki Ana*





> Kido Tatsuhiko moved to Tokyo to attend an art school and start his new life. In his new room, there’s a small hole in the wall. At first he can see nothing through the small hole, but one night, through the peeping hole, he saw a girl. That’s how his new life starts.



*DL*: Even here
*Online*: Link removed


*Spoiler*: _page samples, NSFW_ 




--


--


​
Really good ecchi seinen series, but among those who borders H-series (Aki Sora, Yomeiro Choice, etc) this is, IMO, by far the best one I've read. Along with pretty hot scenes and art, the characters and plot progression are also quite interesting and fun to follow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2012)

Best _Peeping_ series I've ever read. Started reading this series back in November of 2010 and no matter how much the protagonist wants to untangle himself from this situation he gets getting sucked back in. 

Although, be warned because it does have a bit of NTR (a very small portion, but it's there nonetheless).


----------



## Forces (Apr 13, 2012)

If you like near-hentai series with interesting plot you should try Velvet Kiss if you haven't already, it's pretty good


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Although, be warned because it does have a bit of NTR (a very small portion, but it's there nonetheless).



And what is NTR for those of us who are not down with the language of the streets but are just pervs?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 13, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> And what is NTR for those of us who are not down with the language of the streets but are just pervs?



Japanese acronym for Netorare, used to define a genre of Eroge (Hentai Game). In short, the main protagonist's loved one(s) are taken or seduced away from him and the heroine might be willing or unwilling.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Best _Peeping_ series I've ever read. Started reading this series back in November of 2010 and no matter how much the protagonist wants to untangle himself from this situation he gets getting sucked back in.
> 
> *Although, be warned because it does have a bit of NTR (a very small portion, but it's there nonetheless*).



Crap, how much is a small portion?

Is it something that'll get me mad or is it something I can easily brush aside?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Crap, how much is a small portion?
> 
> Is it something that'll get me mad or is it something I can easily brush aside?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, I saw hints coming ages ago, but he was pretty devastated when the incident happens, but it didn't last too long. If it will make you feel any better the love interest in this case wasn't the main heroine.  






SuperVegetto said:


> If you like near-hentai series with interesting plot you should try Velvet Kiss if you haven't already, it's pretty good



Velvet Kiss is pretty good as well. It's as close to hentai as you can get without being called a hentai series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay so its not groundbreaking so that is a relief.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought there was a thread about this already. Oh well.

Anyway, this series goes a LOT away from peeping. It doesn't end well, I tell you. And if you're a main heroine shipper, prepare for a lot of cockblocking.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I thought there was a thread about this already. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, this series goes a LOT away from peeping. It doesn't end well, I tell you. And if you're a main heroine shipper, prepare for a lot of cockblocking.



Are we talking school days ending or just a bad story telling/dumb ending?


----------



## Frostman (Apr 14, 2012)

i really like Emiru's smile. Its so perverted no matter what she is doing.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 14, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Are we talking school days ending or just a bad story telling/dumb ending?



Dumb ending. Not really bad story telling, seeing as many people love a grisly love triangle with lots of backstabbing.

No School Days version 2 though, I assure you.


----------



## Forces (Apr 14, 2012)

I've started this and read 30 chapters a day which even though it's not so much compared to other people I rarely read this much since I take breaks and stuff. This manga is very very good, easy to read and really entertaining. I'm more interested in the story than the ecchi


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 14, 2012)

^ gotta agree the ecchi is really more of a plot point the story is quite psychological and intense at times.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 14, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I thought there was a thread about this already. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, this series goes a LOT away from peeping. It doesn't end well, I tell you. And if you're a main heroine shipper, prepare for a lot of cockblocking.


ending?

Isn't this series still ongoing?

you trollin?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2012)

The pyscological backs in the story is majorly intense, the story shines through the ecchi


----------



## Forces (Apr 15, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> The pyscological backs in the story is majorly intense, the story shines through the ecchi



Yeah, and it's so easy and entertaining to read, it's non predictable and unlike many mangas of the same genre it doesn't rehash in one way or another


----------



## Forces (Apr 15, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I thought there was a thread about this already. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, this series goes a LOT away from peeping. It doesn't end well, I tell you. And if you're a main heroine shipper, prepare for a lot of cockblocking.





Kirito said:


> Dumb ending. Not really bad story telling, seeing as many people love a grisly love triangle with lots of backstabbing.
> 
> No School Days version 2 though, I assure you.



Dafuq? I read all chapters available and I can't see how it goes away from peeping, and did it really end because it doesn't look so


----------



## Akatora (Apr 15, 2012)

10 volumes out and vol 10 had sneak peak for vol 11 so... make of that what you want...


----------



## Kirito (Apr 15, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> ending?
> 
> Isn't this series still ongoing?
> 
> you trollin?





SuperVegetto said:


> Dafuq? I read all chapters available and I can't see how it goes away from peeping, and did it really end because it doesn't look so



Last I looked at this series (at least a year ago) the scans were way behind. At that time the spoiler providers were saying it was ending. I took their word for it and read the scans and the trans.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

Both links are dead ends.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Both links are dead ends.



The online link works just fine for me at least...!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

I am in love with this manga.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried to fap to this cos it was so hot but I just couldn't stop reading the next chapter because the story is so rivetting.

Well after 50 chapters I've finally came. I still want to continue reading. 

This is so wierd.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2012)

Both don't work for me I just tried.

And no, every single chapter my dick is just raging so hard and I'm masturbating furiously.

But because I am so in suspense of what will happen next chapter I force myself to not climax so I can keep reading. 

Every chapter I am like "ok I will cum on this next chapter no matter what", then I end up continuing


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2012)

New genre: Suspense fap

NEVER CUM


----------



## Forces (Apr 17, 2012)

Sasori said:


> New genre: Suspense fap
> 
> NEVER CUM



Yeah, this manga is good enough to create a new genre.

Too bad it's not as popular as it deserves to be


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2012)

The protagonist is so fucking pathetic it's unbelievable. This is the first manga where I was visibly pissed reading some of the chapters. Fucking christ what a hyper retard.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2012)

Nooooooooo I'm all caught up and now I have no more chapters to read ;__;


----------



## Forces (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Nooooooooo I'm all caught up and now I have no more chapters to read ;__;



You'll get over it in a few days if not next day. Happens with every manga, well at least to me. Not that I don't like/love them as much as before, but I won't be extremely sad for not having more chapters


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2012)

But how am I supposed to suspense fap now?


----------



## Forces (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasori said:


> But how am I supposed to suspense fap now?



So you're sad because you don't have what to suspense fap to now?
I was sad because of the story.

Well meh


----------



## BlueDemon (May 3, 2012)

So, I?m at chapter 42 now and I gotta say this is a pretty good manga! (story-wise... the art is as good as can be ;D).

When do new chapters usually get released?


----------



## Forces (May 3, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> So, I?m at chapter 42 now and I gotta say this is a pretty good manga! (story-wise... the art is as good as can be ;D).
> 
> When do new chapters usually get released?



Well one got released 2 days ago, and the one before that was released in 16th April


----------



## BlueDemon (May 3, 2012)

So bi-weekly? I could look it up, but meh...just hope it won?t get dropped 
Is it near the end or does it look like it will be going strong for some time?


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2012)

Last panel in chapter 78 is just one of the most touching moments I've ever read in any fiction.

My heart was all a flutter.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2012)

God Emiru is such a conundrum.

I can read people so well but this girl...._this_ girl...

Beautifully written to keep me guessing at all times, even when it feels like I have finally understood, I get curveballed again.

This girl, no, this author...

This may be my new favourite manga now. I'm sorry Shougo ;__;


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 7, 2012)

Sasori said:


> But how am I supposed to suspense fap now?



I powered through this manga this past weekend and I know what you mean, I kept stopping to read and get through the story.

Good manga, the MC is a pussy but the heroine makes up for it. I can't wait for the 11th volume to come out.


----------



## maks69693 (May 12, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I powered through this manga this past weekend and I know what you mean, I kept stopping to read and get through the story.
> 
> Good manga, the MC is a pussy but the heroine makes up for it. I can't wait for the 11th volume to come out.



chapter 11 will not be (


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Chapter 11?

And lol 1 post and already red


----------



## Forces (May 13, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Chapter 11?
> 
> And lol 1 post and already red



Then help him man, you broke through heaven

(btw why does it say she on your rep, I thought you were a guy?)


----------



## Akatora (May 13, 2012)

well without anything to back it up and a likely confusion of words
It's pretty hard to believe in this poster even more so with only 1 post


----------



## Forces (May 13, 2012)

Anyway disappointed here  thought the new chapter was out


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 15, 2012)

Woo! I shall read this from the privacy of my own room where I might..do..stuff.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 15, 2012)

How can you guys fap while reading that? That whole psychological shit wouldn?t let me do it (of course, if you ignore that...but I?m used to...harder stuff? anyway D).


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 15, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> How can you guys fap while reading that? That whole psychological shit wouldn?t let me do it (of course, if you ignore that...but I?m used to...harder stuff? anyway D).



It took approx. 40chapters for me to finish since I got so engrossed in the story but its still nice to read this alone in a dark dank room/nerd cave.

We are all used to harder stuff, especially if you are trolling around manga/anime forums, interweb virgins need not apply for the horrors we've seen.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 15, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2012)

Of course she's going to keep the peep hole open and thus the promise going. And we all know all hell's going to break loose at some point.


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2012)

Hell has already broken loose.

D3 is out.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Hell has already broken loose.
> 
> D3 is out.



I support this and if the damn servers weren't down right now I'd be playing rather then trolling forums.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2012)

I like how there's some side-story comic strips at the end of some chapters where Emiru and him just have sex. I guess the author knows that it's almost unbearable that nothing significant has happened between them yet.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I like how there's some side-story comic strips at the end of some chapters where Emiru and him just have sex. I guess the author knows that it's almost unbearable that nothing significant has happened between them yet.



Such a tease, huh? 

Finally caught up...damn, I love these kind of psychological mangas! Your emotions are just caught up in that whole mess!

In the preview there?s a new girl it seems...I wonder how much longer this manga will last? Their graduation is near, so....


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

It will continue on until they die.

They will be 80+ years old, still living next to each other fapping furiously through the hole but never actually having sex.


----------



## Cromer (May 18, 2012)

Didn't know there was a thread for this manga already. Stopped reading at about chapter 27 or so. I wonder why...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2012)

Ch. 82 is out now.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 30, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## BlueDemon (May 30, 2012)

Nakaido said:


> Madoka: "Ehehe, I always wanted to try that; being a girlfriend who forgives her cheating boyfriend."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, yeah...that was pretty clich?...but ah well, taking in consideration he does have feelings for her, it?s not just the lust he had felt...

And hello thar, new girl  Now, I wonder how many more volumes this will last...this volume (No 10) and another one? Or two more?


----------



## Forces (Jun 12, 2012)

New chapter Ch.8-9


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 12, 2012)

Hot damn. Threesome is the first thing I have to think about now (not that it?d happen...but perhaps at the end of the volume?... ).

Who do you guys want Kido to end up with anyway? And how much do you think Emiru?s sis knows?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2012)

Chapter?s out for some time now o.0

And damn, the plot thickens! There?s someone Emiru is afraid of? Hell yeah, but this means trouble :/
I wonder if that was a victim of Emiru once -or if she just likes mindfucking people as well? xD


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 6, 2012)

Tsugumi looks more like Madoka than Emiru, but it's obvious she's nuts. She has the same mean streak that Emiru has shown. Wonder what their parents are like....


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like I've got a new series to read.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Tsugumi looks more like Madoka than Emiru, but it's obvious she's nuts. She has the same mean streak that Emiru has shown. Wonder what their parents are like....



IF she?s related to Emiru anyway...wonder what?s up with her...



Mider T said:


> Looks like I've got a new series to read.



I?m glad there are more people reading this. If you aren?t out to just fapping your way through the manga, you might also enjoy the story


----------



## Wosu (Jul 20, 2012)

I like this story. kudoes for an original female character and the story is nice.
Why doesn't this thing have more fans?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 20, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> I like this story. kudoes for an original female character and the story is nice.
> Why doesn't this thing have more fans?



Probably most are fapping furiously to it, not having the time to bother and discuss the plot xD


----------



## 8 (Jul 29, 2012)

damn. at first i thought she was trying to kill him.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 29, 2012)

So did I Poor Kido, I don't think he knows a single normal girl.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 1, 2012)

That guy is so dumb...I mean, really? He should have been a bit more careful around her - and Emiru could have warned him a bit more. And stuff like that is punishable by law, dammit...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally.

Finally.

Intercourse happened.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 6, 2012)

Doubt it, but time will tell


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2012)

this is where madoka should walk in.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Akatora said:


> Doubt it, but time will tell



Haha, I also don?t quite believe it...but it probably happened 



8 said:


> this is where madoka should walk in.



Yeah, and end this freakin durama. He should dump Madoka already (best for everybody!) and support Emiru against her "sister".

Wonder what that phrase was about as well. The hell happened in their past?

And that cover page *droool*


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is all emiru's fault. I don't know why she doesn't claim her man.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 6, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> This is all emiru's fault. I don't know why she doesn't claim her man.



Well, cuz she already did enough harm and she now wants the best for him yada yada yada...
They always do the right things but at the wrong fucking time -.-"


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 6, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Finally.
> 
> Finally.
> 
> Intercourse happened.



Nah not yet. When they finally do have sex, it's gonna be much more detailed and shown.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2012)

This chapter had the most Emiru talking we've had yet I'm sure, and Johnny enter the Princess?:amazed


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2012)

recently once a week


I think they still got about 1? volume left to catch up


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 12, 2012)

Delirious or not, it's nice to see Kido admit out loud that he holds no grudges against Emiru.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2012)

Emiru always finishes the (blow)job

Sweet chapter though, I guess she can finally accept the relationship with Kido's declaration to not regret peeping.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazing chapter. 

All I gotta say.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope that he?ll at least break up his current relationship after this. Otherwise he?s really just an asshole...no more excuses...

Emiru?s just too hot (and psycho, but that?s besides the point! XD).


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> I hope that he?ll at least break up his current relationship after this. Otherwise he?s really just an asshole...no more excuses...
> 
> Emiru?s just too hot (and psycho, but that?s besides the point! XD).



Madoka has annoyed me ever since she first appeared. It's obvious Kido & Emiru want each other, they might as well get together...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2012)

Spineless idiot  But ah well, that?s how it has to be in order for the dramedy to follow xD
(oh, and she swallowed  )


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

To be fair, his girlfriend swallowed to. 

I actually feel bad for his gf because the scene where he breaks up with her is inevitable.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 20, 2012)

Prediction: Emiru disappears the day of graduation, Kido realizes he loves her and breaks up with Madoka. He then spends a few days depressed and shuts himself inside his apartment. When he finally emerges, he happens to see the psycho "sister of Emiru" and she agrees to tell him where she is if he'll sleep with her, he starts to but stops because he has finally found true love blah blah then he finds her and they get together. The end


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2012)

What chapter and page did Madoka swallow?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought this manga was nothing more than pure ecchi without a story.

But it isn't.

Emiru is so evil  ;_;


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 27, 2012)

Nah Emiru is by far the best girl in the manga. The rest are all crazier or sluttier....



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was shocked that the hole is covered already:amazed


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2012)

Emiru still a troll though 

I like her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But Kido is a real man. Slept with her completely naked and absolutely did not bang her.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 27, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Nah Emiru is by far the best girl in the manga. The rest are all crazier or sluttier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well, we could say she?s just misunderstood. And a bit psycho.
And his current girlfriend didn?t do anything wrong (yet ), so she wouldn?t even qualify for "evil"


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 27, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Oh well, we could say she?s just misunderstood. And a bit psycho.
> And his current girlfriend didn?t do anything wrong (yet ), so she wouldn?t even qualify for "evil"



True enough, but I get the same vibe from Madoka as the crazy girl from Koharu no Hibi


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the remainder 

So, the les is back, huh? I know I say this every time, but Kido really is pathetic. He realises it, but he doesn?t change it. Or doesn?t even try, wtf?!

Anyway, let?s see if the next arc is a "find-Emiru-arc" ^^


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 3, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Thanks for the remainder
> 
> So, the les is back, huh? I know I say this every time, but Kido really is pathetic. He realises it, but he doesn?t change it. Or doesn?t even try, wtf?!
> 
> Anyway, let?s see if the next arc is a "find-Emiru-arc" ^^



I've always wondered how he got laid so much when he acts like such a coward, and knows he does. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What will the letter say? And will the lesbian let Kido sleep with her to help end his depressed wimp act?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> I've always wondered how he got laid so much when he acts like such a coward, and knows he does.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, you know this shit only happens in manga (and those guys even get their harems and stuff xD). There are some lucky guys IRL, but meh xD

And no, no sex with that one. He ain?t THAT good 
The letter will probably say to let her alone, that she loved him or something..?


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it kind of pathetic that this is probably the most romantic manga i've read in a while? Kimi no iru machi has really lowered my standards...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 4, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Is it kind of pathetic that this is probably the most romantic manga i've read in a while? Kimi no iru machi has really lowered my standards...



Dunno, I don?t know Kimi no iru 
And it depends on what kind of manga you?re usually reading...


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Dunno, I don?t know Kimi no iru
> And it depends on what kind of manga you?re usually reading...



Kimi no Iru Machi is the slowest moving "romance" ever. 20 year old male protagonist lives with his girlfriend, but they barely get affectionate. No sex, very little kissing....hell they don't even hug.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 4, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Kimi no Iru Machi is the slowest moving "romance" ever. 20 year old male protagonist lives with his girlfriend, but they barely get affectionate. No sex, very little kissing....hell they don't even hug.



lol and it feels like lightning compared to how long it actually took for them to get into a relationship in the first place.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Is it kind of pathetic that this is probably the most romantic manga i've read in a while? Kimi no iru machi has really lowered my standards...



Long-running romance series are flawed by design. You want a happy end of some sort sooner or later, and it can only be dragged on by stalling development or bringing in obviously constructed hurdles for the characters.

Are there any >200 chapter romance mangas out there that are decent? I mean ones that actually focus on the romance and not something else.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 4, 2012)

I doubt that could even exist. Without changing genres, at least.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Long-running romance series are flawed by design. You want a happy end of some sort sooner or later, and it can only be dragged on by stalling development or bringing in obviously constructed hurdles for the characters.
> 
> Are there any >200 chapter romance mangas out there that are decent? I mean ones that actually focus on the romance and not something else.



That would only actually work with a harem, more or less. Ichigo 100% comes to mind...(if you?d categorize that as "only romance").


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2012)

It's about time we get a look into Emiru's POV, what an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol if this goes anywhere I'm laughing harder than at anything in Good Ending.

No man who isn't a complete moron is wasting time on a girl who already cheated on him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's about time we get a look into Emiru's POV, what an interesting turn of events.



I kinda came already to the conclusion that she isn?t a "complete monster" anyway, so this pretty much only confirms that  Still, now Kido nows as well and can pursue her finally...



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol if this goes anywhere I'm laughing harder than at anything in Good Ending.
> 
> No man who isn't a complete moron is wasting time on a girl who already cheated on him.



Well, you know men...when thinking with their dicks  Wonder what that girl wants, anyway.

Now, I hope this idiot breaks up with Madoka already and doesn?t fuck everything up even more (but who am I kidding, it?s gonna get worse before it gets better xD)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a strange suspicion that Madoka wants to see Kido


----------



## Forces (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a strange suspicion that this series will end like School Days


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 17, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I have a strange suspicion that this series will end like School Days



Chick on chick knife fights are hot!


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm amazed Kido didn't get at least a handjob from the mega whore. Disappointing...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> I'm amazed Kido didn't get at least a handjob from the mega whore. Disappointing...



From a purely lust driven view yes, but from a story perspective it happened like it should. Anything else and I?d have lost all respect for Kido.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2012)

Closure. 

It's finishing. And I'm scared.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2012)

I was prepared for FEELS, but I wasn't prepared for shown vagina on the cover page.  That caught me off guard.

And I dunno if I've ever said this but I dislike Madoka.  Nothing against her character, but her hairstyle and personality reminds me of somebody I used to date IRL.  And from my experience I can say that even if Emiru wasn't there Kido wouldn't be able to last with her.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, that was messy in more ways than one.  But it had to be done.  Moving on~


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 30, 2012)

Is Emiru working as a hostess now?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2012)

^She's a pastry snack?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ. 

There's nothing I hate more than a protagonist who lets himself get punched. Worthless piece of shit.

Especially to some dipshit who felt like he was looking out for the girl but had no real idea of what was going on.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Vol12 spoilers!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Vol12 spoilers!!!



Damn that did nothing but confuse me


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 8, 2012)

I, uh...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 8, 2012)

His brother was a peeping tom.. what tha fuck!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like some wincest has been happening


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder if Emiru accidentally killed her brother?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 8, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Looks like some wincest has been happening



If so, I am not amused.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

God I love this manga, strangely enough the emotional aspects above the raunchy sex scenes


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

holy shit, he's really taken on Emiru's "courage"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

Hopefully Emiru walks in and asks to join.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2012)

Next volume looks great.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2012)

"Please pound me like you usually do"


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm infatuated with strong female leads.

They remind of someone I used to know.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2012)

^Dominatrix?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2012)

Except Emiru isn't a dominatrix.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2012)

I meant the someone you used to know, twas a question.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a legit reply.

Indirectly responding that, because Emiru isn't a dominatrix, neither is the person I used to know lol

Emiru's persona reminds me of her.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2012)

ANY        NEWS?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 13, 2012)

no v. 12 around so no scalations of v 12 yet it would seem


----------



## Raptor (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoilers of Volume 12 can be found .

Small summary courtesy of Fukae at jcafe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We  got a revelation of Emiru's past.  Her 'brother' was about to marry  Tsugumi and one night Emiru caught the both of them going at it (they  didn't notice her).  That was the first time that ignited her interest  in peeping.  I think she really adored her brother though despite that.

As  it turns out, the 'brother' actually had a thing for Emiru.  Emiru has  been really innocent up to that point and he desires that Emiru.  Emiru  has a picture of her 'brother' in her room, he drilled a hole behind the  picture so he could peek at Emiru from his room.  One night, Emiru was  pleasuring herself thinking of her brother and soon-to-be sister doing  it.  Yes, I would say they were the cause of her being perverted, and  the photo frame fell and she discovered the hole.

She was stunned  that her 'brother' would do such a thing but eventually accepted it and  actually wanted to show her 'brother' her everything through the hole.   Maybe she got a crush on him?  Unfortunately her 'brother' came in to  her room wondering where her 'innocent self' gone coz she has a fetish  for his innocent sister.   Anyhow I think he proposed to 'do it' with  Emiru but Emiru ran out of the house.  He chased after her and got hit  by a truck.  Emiru watched him die on the spot.

Later in the  chapter, Kido and Emiru found each other and Kido confessed to her.   Emiru pretty much accepted his love and the volume ends with them going  into a love hotel.  No actual 'bonding' yet but I think it's clear that  next volume will be the last one.  




So yeah.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2012)

Aw hell, it's about damn time


----------



## jNdee~ (Dec 25, 2012)

waited so long for chapt. 100


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2012)

So, caught up. Great to get to know some more about Emiru's past. Wonder how things with her brother will evolve and how he'll die...
And this explains why her step-mother hates her - same goes for the her step-brother's fianc?!

Love the emotion laden story telling in this manga!


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 4, 2013)

perv brother


----------



## Lmao (Jan 5, 2013)

Emiru apologizing for peeping


I never thought this day would come


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2013)

Her brother was certainly a weirdo.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2013)

Telling your wife to be that you only started dating her to keep your mother off your sister's back? Make a sister complex anymore obvious.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 5, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Telling your wife to be that you only started dating her to keep your mother off your sister's back? Make a sister complex anymore obvious.



Where did you get that from? He only said his mother agrees with their relationship because she is beautiful. He's such a good student because he wants to keep his mother off her sister's back. Or do you think that's what he meant with "ideal son"?

Anyway, the father cracks me up - "You can both do what you want!". And guess what, they be fuckin soon


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2013)

I kind of got the impression of that how it felt. From the: "Worked so hard to be an ideal son. So she wouldn't attack Emiru." Also what he said before, the only reason she approves of you is because you are impressive and beautiful. Felt like he was indirectly saying: "You are only here to appease my mum." (IMO)


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 5, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I kind of got the impression of that how it felt. From the: "Worked so hard to be an ideal son. So she wouldn't attack Emiru." Also what he said before, the only reason she approves of you is because you are impressive and beautiful. Felt like he was indirectly saying: "You are only here to appease my mum." (IMO)



Hmm, okay. I personally didn't get that impression though, possibly because he said that "ideal son" sentence while writing something on the paper. That visual cue might have let me think the studying makes him ideal.
Although it can go either way, I do think he feels something for Tsugumi...the problem is his obsession with Emiru


----------



## wibisana (Jan 5, 2013)

wanna start reading but seeing vol 1 cover, it's kinda not my art taste.
well, i dont know if the art drawing evolve in the middle but i dont think I'm gonna read it now


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2013)

wibisana said:


> wanna start reading but seeing vol 1 cover, it's kinda not my art taste.
> well, i dont know if the art drawing evolve in the middle but i dont think I'm gonna read it now



The art isn't bad at all, it gets even better during ecchi scenes.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2013)

wtf the art is superb


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 7, 2013)

The art is very good..

About the latest chapter I don't like where this is headed.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> The art isn't bad at all, it gets even better during ecchi scenes.





Sasori said:


> wtf the art is superb





XxRoguexX said:


> The art is very good..
> 
> About the latest chapter I don't like where this is headed.



sorry mybad
1st glance I thought it is similar to "Shining Musume" art
I dont like those kinda art, so "ilogical" lol

it's totally different I am reading it

well actually i find a small similarities btw
but it's nicer


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Kira.

I'd rep you but it'd be like spitting into an ocean.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 19, 2013)

Dat weirdness...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2013)

Now, how does that feel, biatch?!?!?  

Yeah, I know this is what made her become like she did...but in hindsight...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2013)

This flashback has been too drawn out. It feels like Tobi's backstory all over again.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, it's nearing the end anyway, so it isn't that bad.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 2, 2013)

The manga ended at v13


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 2, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> The manga ended at v13



yeah but when will we finally get the scans?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not really a good adaptation of the manga, just fap-material


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Mar 7, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> It's not really a good adaptation of the manga, just fap-material



Oh no! Whatever shall I do! Oh the humanity!


----------



## Sasori (Mar 7, 2013)

Links        ?


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2013)

*final chapter 
2

109 to 116 
2
2*


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay, she's back
And I guess that's a happy end


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2013)

Now we know her whole story. It's no wonder she's crazy after living with that family.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 9, 2013)

That is some weiiiiiiird back story


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2013)

Cromer said:


> That is some weiiiiiiird back story



Indeed. It's like a Jerry Springer episode


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 10, 2013)

Still for Tsugumi to act like that toward Emiru was completely stupid!

She had no reason to hate Emiru.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 10, 2013)

I liked this flashback, i didnt expect Emiru to turn out as such a good character. 

I received a  vybe, the mix with erotism and melancholy is my favourite cocktail on the ecchi side.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 10, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> Still for Tsugumi to act like that toward Emiru was completely stupid!
> 
> She had no reason to hate Emiru.



Jealousy can cause even the nicest people to become a monster.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2013)

Banana on the cover, my life is complete.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, the confession and reunion has finally happened. Let's see how they warp things up in the next couple of episodes.


----------



## hellosquared (Apr 29, 2013)

I initially thought Emiru finally snapped and became a full blown exhibitionist.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2013)

She'd probably do it if Kido asked her to.


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2013)

This is easily my favourite manga.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 13, 2013)

So we are getting another volume right? Just curious because I honestly wouldn't be upset if that was the actual ending to this series.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Can't remember if I read ch107. 

EDIT: Shit haven't read since 104.


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2013)

Just caught up. Where can they go from here exactly? I don't see how they can stretch it for another volume.


----------



## McSlobs (May 14, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> So we are getting another volume right? Just curious because I honestly wouldn't be upset if that was the actual ending to this series.



It would be a good spot to end the story, but we're getting at least one more volume


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2013)

What manga was that that was previewed at the end of the volume?



Suzuku said:


> Just caught up. Where can they go from here exactly? I don't see how they can stretch it for another volume.



Marriage - > Baby Carriage?  Time-skip?


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2013)

I really enjoyed this manga. Great stuff. Sad to see it end though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not over yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2013)

Did Madoka end up cheating on him too?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Did Madoka end up cheating on him too?



I don't think so.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

The next volume is already out in the raws

109-116


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 25, 2013)

Should catch up on this soon...(though it seems it ended in Japan anyway, so no hurry ). Hope it's a happy end...


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Should catch up on this soon...(though it seems it ended in Japan anyway, so no hurry ). Hope it's a happy end...


same here. i put this on hold about a year ago. now i'm waiting for it to end so i can read it in one go. that should be very soon.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 12, 2013)

That was some hawt action


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2013)

Emiru        <3


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2013)

This series is really intriguing.

I actually like the story too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2013)

^I see what you did thar.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 23, 2013)

Someone recommended this to me when I asked for seinen. Is this good?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 23, 2013)

horsdhaleine said:


> Someone recommended this to me when I asked for seinen. Is this good?



It's a decent read with good fap material, the plot is average but has (many) drawings of female nudity with nice details. The female lead has a good characterization.

Still as ecchi romance its difficult to find something better.
Imho _Sundome_ as ecchi romance is the manga with the best plot, but the art is no good as Nozoki Ana.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 23, 2013)

Bubi said:


> It's a decent read with good fap material, *the plot is average* but has (many) drawings of female nudity with nice details. The female lead has a good characterization.
> 
> Still as ecchi romance its difficult to find something better.
> Imho _Sundome_ as ecchi romance is the manga with the best plot, but the art is no good as Nozoki Ana.



Come on, it's not THAT average. Or at least I don't read this type of manga, so I wouldn't know 
This manga makes you feel all kinds of feels (excluding yourself getting a boner ).


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 23, 2013)

horsdhaleine said:


> Someone recommended this to me when I asked for seinen. Is this good?



I'd say to you to give it a try.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2013)

horsdhaleine said:


> Someone recommended this to me when I asked for seinen. Is this good?



Are you sure you didn't ask for hentai


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2013)

It's not hentai, it's ecchi, there's a difference.

Though the lack of question mark probably means you weren't serious.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 26, 2013)

But is this good as Velvet Kiss? I really enjoyed that one because I find it slightly a bit realistic (but of course, like any other fiction it is enhanced ) and it reminds me of someone. 

I find the script also amazing as again, it reminded me of some... _things_.



Boshi said:


> Are you sure you didn't ask for hentai



No, I didn't. I judge them by their storyline, artwork and script. Lack or excess in sexual imagery in irrelevant to me. If sex is part of the story / helps move the story forward, then it's awesome. If not and it's just for display, then it's just crap.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 26, 2013)

horsdhaleine said:


> But is this good as Velvet Kiss? I really enjoyed that one because I find it slightly a bit realistic (but of course, like any other fiction it is enhanced ) and it reminds me of someone.
> 
> I find the script also amazing as again, it reminded me of some... _things_.



Oh i dropped Velvet Kiss, maybe i should give a second chance.. anyway for me Nozoki Ana is better than that. So you should safely try it out.
Sundome remains a worthy alternative.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 26, 2013)

As you say.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 26, 2013)

I like this more than Velvet Kiss. The plot is more realistic.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2013)

Whoever said they like Velvet Kiss more than this.....I agree. Not by much tho.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 8, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Velvet Kiss



Just checked it and it only has 30+ chapters. Might give it a try


----------



## Akatora (Aug 9, 2013)

i liked vk better mostly for the art, nozoki probably got the more conclusive ending.
Im still kinda curious about the bonus pages from v4 vk(I don't think those 2 pages were ever translated online)


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Every chick in this manga is a whore.

Love it


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

For Jeebus' sake man FINISH HER! *Mortal Kombat voice.*


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 9, 2013)

Velvet Kiss has much better artwork, but the story was pathetic >_>


----------



## Savior (Aug 10, 2013)

Great Chapter! Next one will be even more awesome.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 21, 2013)

Come on, think of the fluff ♥

Velvet Kiss is on my to-read list


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha poor Kidou was too excited


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2013)

This is some Haruto-level embarrassing situation.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2013)

Hurhurhur: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zpjq8jqrPq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ. An entire chap, dedicated to fucking each other?


I wish more manga did this.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Finally!!!!!!.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sex in a graveyard? WTF? Gross....


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2013)

I just read Velvet Kiss. So many tears ;__;


Loved it. But Nozoki Ana's writing tugs at my heart a little bit more, and I personally liked the art more too.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok. All of a sudden this manga has made me rage more than KNIM ever has because behind all the smut these characters were likeable and the story was good.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Emiru needs a kick to the face


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2013)

hellosquared said:


> Ok. All of a sudden this manga has made me rage more than KNIM ever has because behind all the smut these characters were likeable and the story was good.



As hard as it may be to believe, I really read this for the story - never fapped once (too softcore, anyway ).

So there's one final chapter and an Omake left, it seems.



Punk Zebra said:


> Emiru needs a kick to the face



More than one xD That heartbreaking bitch, why the fuck would she do that?! 
Keeping him back my ass....


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't read the raws but I'm guessing next chapter is a 1 year timeskip and she comes back with a kid.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I haven't read the raws but I'm guessing next chapter is a 1 year timeskip and *she comes back with a kid*.



Wait what!...Please...I ask of you...don't hurt my heart


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2013)

Kido's kid I mean...they didn't use a condom in the graveyard.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Kido's kid I mean...they didn't use a condom in the graveyard.



 
I also thought about that (after thinking about how much he must love her to be ready to get it on in a cemetery ).


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

*15 years later.*
"Dad, where did I come from?" Kiddo's kid.
"Well son, your mother and I decided to bump uglies in a graveyard for a weird as fuck ritualized farewell for your mum's dead, perverted, not quite ballsy enough to be a rapist, brother. Here's some Reese's pieces and a number of a therapist. Be sure to inform aforementioned therapist that a history of mental health issues definitely runs in the family. Well I will leave you in this room to lick batteries, as clearly I am a human being that should not have had a child. Now where's your mother? I cannot remember where I have her tied up." Kiddo.

No. No they cannot have a child.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *15 years later.*
> "Dad, where did I come from?" Kiddo's kid.
> "Well son, your mother and I decided to bump uglies in a graveyard for a weird as fuck ritualized farewell for your mum's dead, perverted, not quite ballsy enough to be a rapist, brother. Here's some Reese's pieces and a number of a therapist. Be sure to inform aforementioned therapist that a history of mental health issues definitely runs in the family. Well I will leave you in this room to lick batteries, as clearly I am a human being that should not have had a child. Now where's your mother? *I cannot remember where I have her tied up*." Kiddo.
> 
> No. No they cannot have a child.



Why not? Healthy sex life, being truthful to the kids, best basis for a family!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Why not? Healthy sex life, being truthful to the kids, best basis for a family!



Equates having a sexy health life to having someone tied up long enough to forget where they are. I must visit your house.


----------



## Savior (Dec 6, 2013)

It's all over.

What a ride.
What an awesome manga. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


Damn....that ending. Not what I expected.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Equates having a sexy health life to having someone tied up long enough to forget where they are. I must visit your house.



You'd better not...



Savior said:


> It's all over.
> 
> What a ride.
> What an awesome manga. Thoroughly enjoyed it.
> ...



If you mean chapter 116, it isn't over yet. If you read a scan of 117, please give us a link


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2013)

I already know the ending of the manga... They were translating it on Mangahelpers


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I already know the ending of the manga... They were translating it on Mangahelpers



Ah okay. I figured there already were some translations available, but I'm waiting for the scan


----------



## Savior (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok it's really all over.
117 is out.

Wish there was more but it makes sense to end now and not drag it on. I wish I had started reading this when it had now started. 

Best manga I've read. I really liked the romance, art and twists.(Haven't read many though)

Anyone have anything similar to suggest I read?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh it ended. Meh, was alright. Moving on.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2013)

And here's the link!

Damn, it really is over  But it was a happy ending! ♥

And hell yeah, look forward to "Nozoki Ana 2: The Huge Family Edition" D


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2013)

Wait so the lesbian got preggo?

All's well that ends well I suppose.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 7, 2014)

> *Nozoki Ana Risqu? Romance Manga Gets Live-Action Film*
> 
> Story of Tokyo student with neighbor who peeps at him got OVA by Studio Fantasia last year
> 
> ...



Didn't see that cuming.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Live action? Of THIS?


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 7, 2014)

This will be glorious


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2014)

Couldn't ask for a better adaptation really.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Live action? Of THIS?



I had the exact same fucking reaction 

People might as well check xvideos or pornhub to see if this will be available there anytime.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 8, 2014)

live-action? wut? 

So it will be porn right?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 8, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> So it will be porn right?



You don't say...


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta ready my p...popcorn, yeah, popcorn, what else?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2014)

The trailer with some nice ass-shots

[YOUTUBE]54jg9mVutPM[/YOUTUBE]


And some kind of episode 0 that serves as a prequel/side story to the movie.

[YOUTUBE]HsB0q2_8xE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 19, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The trailer with some nice ass-shots
> 
> [YOUTUBE]54jg9mVutPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Nice shots indeed!!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2014)

The acting looked so amateru-ish in the vid. Did they employ porn actors to do the movie, or what?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2014)

The one playing Yuri is a real porn actress, and the one playing Emiru is a gravure idol, even the directing looks amateurish, lol.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 19, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> The acting looked so amateru-ish in the vid. Did they employ porn actors to do the movie, or what?



Just enjoy it for the porn


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2014)

^ Will sure do, was just saiyan! 



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The one playing Yuri is a real porn actress, and the one playing Emiru is a gravure idol, even the directing looks amateurish, lol.



Cool, thanks!


----------

